# Induction Charging



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Chad

This is much more sensible idea!

I think there are problems with losses in the transfer but a lot of people are working on this, and yes it may well be a game changer 

I envisage some highways being re-charge areas, - although I don't know if it can be made to work with a moving vehicle


----------

